# Pepin and Padilla Rolling Event



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Saturday, June 16, 2007
11:00:00 AM

Two giant names at one event. You would be crazy to miss this. Jose "Pepin" Garcia is the hottest name in the game over the last couple of years. This might very well be the only event he does all year. Pepin will be rolling cigars at the event. Smoke never before released Padilla cigars made by Pepin. Free Food and Drinks!

www.outlawcigar.com


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

It's entirely possible that I will be hitting up this event. The guys at the Outlaw really throw a good party. They usually have a roast pig and tons of other good food and quite possibly will be having a Texas Hold'em tournament. Come check it out if you're in the area.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn, Sounds like a killer time, TWO great cigar icons at one place. I wish they were coming here!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

John51277 said:


> Damn, Sounds like a killer time, TWO great cigar icons at one place. I wish they were coming here!!!!


It is going to be a great time!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Cigar Joel

If you go, post some pics. The Outlaw website tells me that those guys know how to party!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

koapoorpeople said:


> Cigar Joel
> 
> If you go, post some pics. The Outlaw website tells me that those guys know how to party!


Indeed they do, 1150 people this past sat for padron. I will post pics for sure


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Rock On!!


----------



## tkoepp (May 17, 2007)

I was there last sat for the Padron event and let me tell ya, those damn Outlaw boys ROCK !! We had a blast, I am even thinking about a return trip in June.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn, wish I could make it. But not happening.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Do I need to call your wife and in-laws and tell them to stop riding you so hard???


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Alright this thing is coming up on Saturday and I'm making the 5 hour trip with my uncle Fred and buddy Blake, so who else is going to be there and where are some pics so I can recognize you all?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I will be there, but I will be working the humidor. There are tons of pics of me on the board..........you have to work for it..lol.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> I will be there, but I will be working the humidor. There are tons of pics of me on the board..........you have to work for it..lol.


Could you by chance look anything like the guy in your profile pic?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

prophetic_joe said:


> Could you by chance look anything like the guy in your profile pic?


you know it!!!


----------

